

Our 8 Biggest Problems With iOS 5 - angryasian
http://www.businessinsider.com/biggest-ios-5-problems-2011-10#

======
blinkingled
Gotta agree with the Notifications bar looking out of place on the iPad. It
looks like something that was forced in.

